# 

## V00D00People

.      ̳    . 
     㳿. 
          ()    ,     . 
        9:00  11:00   20:00  22:00,     . c

----------


## LAEN

',   .

----------


## V00D00People

,      (   20  22   ),    12\220 ,  ,       ...     (  150 ),        40 :) 
      ? :)

----------


## Enter

> 

        ?        )

----------


## laithemmer

> ? :)

   ,     12 ))) 
  , ,    -   ??      ?  ?
..

----------

> ? :)

   ...     .

----------

> ̳           ,     90- ,  '      '  .
> 
>      ""     ̳,  pravda.com.ua.
>  г           㳿     ,    . -     "  ", ""   ,           쳿 .
>    ,                ,   9:00-11:00   20:00-22:00.
>  ³        .      10-15        , -   .
>   ,             ,      .
> ,        .  ,     㳿,       , -   .

----------


## andy

> ?        )

  ,  ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

,       ?)

----------


## Scald

> ?)

     " ".     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> " "

      )))        . ,   (   

> ?

    ,    ,      )

----------


## Pentax

,     ,    . ...   !      .   .           .   ,       ...

----------


## Scald

> )))

     ,     ? :)

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,

           ,    ,       .

----------


## Karen

!       !   ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

        )

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     ? :)

         !        !  
  䳺  - -     ,    ,    ,

----------


## 23q

!  !

----------


## Victorious

,    .  - - 㳿.

----------


## Karen

,   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 

  !    !!!   ?!!

----------


## RAMM

> ...     (  150 ),

    ,     ?   

> ,    .

  .   .   47% ,   ,  , 43%        ,  - -   .     80%     ,  , .

----------


## Pentax

> ,    ,       .

   .          .      ,  3-4   ( ,  5)       .     ( ""). ,  9-11 -   .   -  ,  ?      .

----------


## RAMM

> - - 㳿.

        .        .

----------


## Victorious

.   

> .        .

  .     ().

----------


## Karen

> 

   !        ?

----------


## laithemmer

> !        ?

   ( " ") -    ,  ,     . 
   ,       .

----------


## 79

> ,   ?

        . ,  2     -   .    - 4       ,  . ,             ?      .          ) -   -   ? ))) 
..    , ,   .      .

----------


## Karen

> ( " ") -    ,  ,     . 
>    ,       .

    --        .    , .   

> -   -   ?

        .

----------


## Pentax

> -   -   ? )))

     (    ),   ))
 ,   -     ))

----------


## V00D00People

,       .         .   -  ! 
   , ,   ? 
    ?

----------


## Karen

> ,       .         .   -  ! 
>    , ,   ? 
>     ?

       ,  .

----------


## 23q

,   22.

----------


## Merry Corpse

.... 
   -           .    2       ,  ...
    -    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> -    ?

  ͺ,    ) 
 .  ,   ,   .    .        )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .  ,   ,   .    .        )

        ?   2     ,        .

----------


## Pentax

,     ,  "    ". 
    .     ,        (       ).   ,         ?       ,       . 
  ,    .     - "    -   ".  
,  ,       .                (   ,     .,           ,  ""     "" ).   "  ",      .      .

----------


## infospacer

> .... 
>    -           .*    2       ,  ...*

      "2    "?  ,     -   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> .

    !    ?    .
  -  .  .     ,    !   !!!       !

----------


## infospacer

> ,     ,  "    ".

  ",         ,    ." https://twitter.com/den_kazansky/sta...30791577649152

----------


## Pentax

> !    ?    .
>   -  .  .     ,    !   !!!       !

  ..      ? ,    .      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> "2    "?  ,     -   ...

  ...        ?     ,       .

----------


## Pentax

,      "".   ,  "" -       . 
    -      .   

> ...        ?     ,       .

       .  -  ?     ?    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .  -  ?     ?    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ..      ? ,    .      .

  ,      ,   ,        .    .     .         ,       ()? - ...

----------

-   ,    -   ,       (  ,  !!!!),   .      (   ,   )   .         "    "    (  ,  ) -  .    "   ,   ,     . - ,      .  ,      ,    .

----------



----------


## Merry Corpse

,    ̳  ,            '  .  -.  -            ,     . ,     ,         .   

> "    "    (  ,  ) -  .    "   ,   ,

     ? ;))

----------


## Pentax

> ,      ,   ,        .    .     .         ,       ()? - ...

   .     .     .    ()  ,       .      .   (    ,     ,       ,    ) .

----------


## laithemmer

> .     .     .    ()  ,       .      .   (    ,     ,       ,    ) .

     .      )))
   ?(:   

> 

       !   !

----------

> ,    ̳  ,            '  .  -.  -            ,     . ,     ,         .  
>    ? ;))

     .     ""  )))))

----------

> .      )))

             ,  .    ,     ,   ,     .                    ,     ,   ,     .        -  ! 
     .     ?

----------


## infospacer

> ...        ?

----------



----------


## infospacer

> 

   -.   -  :

----------


## Pentax

> .      )))
>    ?(:

        .       (,    ).          .     .  .      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...    ...          .   .

----------


## Karen

> http://www.inpic.ru/pic/3298-edee493f.jpg

       - !

----------


## laithemmer

> 

      !     !

----------


## AlexDS

> ? :)

             ! :):):)   

> ,     12 )))

  , ,  ))))))))))))        )))))))))))   

> ?

    ,  )))   

> !       !   ?

   ...   ,            )))))))))   

> )

             ?  ,  ... )))   

> 

     ,   )))   

> ,   ?

    -      .    .
  ... )))   

> !        ?

    ...    9-      !!!   

> 

           .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*AlexDS*, ,    )

----------


## AlexDS

> *AlexDS*, ,    )

    ...    ... ))) ...    .   ,        ...     ))))
  ! 
..        ...   ...    .

----------


## laithemmer

> , ,  ))))))))))))        )))))))))))

  (: !!!     ! !  

> ,   )))

  * )))
,     ,    .    -  ,   ) 
 ,  )       .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  )       .

   ,    ,  .
  ,    .
 ...    ... ---... ---- )))))
   -   --...

----------

> -.   -  :

  ,     )

----------


## Sky

,     ?       볿,      :)     ,   90-      )))
.  .     60-70-      .    ,     .     ,    , .        .     ,   ,   .        .  ,      : "     ,    ?" -"  ." - "     ." ))

----------


## Brest

> "     ." ))

     "  "  쳿?)))

----------


## Karen

> -      .    .
>   ... )))

           ,   !  ,  , ,   - .  ,   ,    .     !

----------


## V00D00People

,        .      .

----------


## 23q

!

----------

> ,   ,

        "",      㳿,        ))

----------


## laithemmer

> ** !

   ???? _

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

-...  
  ? ?

----------


## AlexDS

> -...  
>   ? ?

     )))

----------


## 79

> ,  ,       .                (   ,     .,

      .   ,    -     .       ,      . -  )

----------


## V00D00People

> -...  
>   ? ?

           ,     -  .          -     ... 
(        -    ,     ,     -    ,         ...) 
*** 
      ,     ,     13...

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,     13...

      ,  ,  ,  ,     .    ,    .
     ,     ... 
      (  / )
 0,25983
 0,14870
 0,13099
 0,10615
 0,*0*18

----------


## Merry Corpse

> (  / )
>  0,25983
>  0,14870
>  0,13099
>  0,10615
>  0,018

  C   ( )
 - 2054
 - 702
 - 504
 - 735
 - 164 
))
,  쳳   .   ....

----------


## Enter

> C   ( )

    .      ,     led .  ,  ,  , - ,     .

----------


## V00D00People

> .      ,     led .

              led .          5          (       ,      ).       ...      :)

----------


## RAMM

?    ?       5 -> 220?

----------


## 23q

> ???? _

    ,   70- ,     12      ...    ...   )!  ,       !)

----------


## V00D00People

> ?    ?       5 -> 220?

           3   ,  ,  ,   (   ),           220\5 .    :)          .

----------

> 5

       ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> .

         .)

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> ,   .

       ,           100?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

:   

> ... **  ...

   

> ,   70- ,     12      ...    ...   )!  ,       !) http://img.board.com.ua/a/1043870349...vnoj-sgg-5.png

    ! 
   ?

----------


## LAEN

. 

)   
)      (   --)
,      ...

----------


## Victorious

: 

> *   6    *   
>  16:52 02.09.2014 0   
>        2  30         . 
>    6        .         ,  . 
>      :    , *   9  11    19  23     2  30* ,    .    ,         .       ,    300     ,   .  ,       (  ),      ,   . 
>             500-540   . 
>          4  : 220  - ( ,    ), 330  -, 330  -, 330  -.

----------


## laithemmer

> :

   , !          .

----------


## Karen

! !!

----------


## AlexDS

> ?    ?       5 -> 220?

          .      ..   220   12.

----------


## V00D00People

> .      ..   220   12.

     12 ?

----------


## AlexDS

> 12 ?

   12-   .

----------


## V00D00People

...        ?    ,      .         - ?

----------


## RAMM

> - ?

  . .

----------


## Ihor

> ...   ** ?    ,      .         - ?

  **:     ,            ,

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> ,            ,

  ?

----------


## Sky

*V00D00People*,      .  

> , ..       ,   .
>   :
>      :     .     , ..           (,   ..),     ,           ,    .

----------


## Ihor

> **:     
> ?

  **:     ,       ,        ,

----------


## Pentax

? )))

----------


## froguz

> ? )))

            .

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,  ? 7

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,  ? 7

   http://www.iloq.com/   

> ? )))

----------


## 23q

,    ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,    ?

  ,

----------


## 23q

> iLoq  ,  ,     - :       ,   .       ,      .  ,        , -  .   
>      .     ,        .   ,      .    ,    ,      ,       .  ,     .
>          ,    , -  .   
>   iLock ()     ,      ,     .   ,     ,     ,   ,   .   
>    ,     ,   ,   .          ,          .      ,        ,    ,       .        ,     ,   ,     ,   .   
>       ,   Dremel    60  .        ,     .   ,    , ,    .          ,         .   
>  - iLock      ,     .
>     iLOQ         ,          ,     , -  -     , -     .

   .

----------


## Che

> .      ̳    . 
>      㳿. 
>           ()    ,     . 
>         9:00  11:00   20:00  22:00,     . c

              ...  http://aukro.ua/listing/listing.php?...pe=+ -    ,     ... - -    ) -    "  " . 
      ...  ,   +...     ,    ,      5  ... 
  ...       ,      ... 
       ...     ...       ,      ,   ... 
...         
..          ...    ,     ...

----------


## andy

> ...  http://aukro.ua/listing/listing.php?...B5%D0%BB%D1%8B -    ,     ... 
>       ...  ,   +...     ,    ,      5  ... 
>   ...       ,      ... 
>        ...     ...       ,      ,   ... 
> ...         
> ..          ...    ,     ...

   ""        -

----------


## Waldemar

,     )         )

----------

> ""

  ,   ,  ?    ?       ? -      ...

----------


## Enter

2

----------


## LAEN

̳

----------


## Pentax

> 2

    (((  .

----------


## Sky

... -2 ,      ,   ',  ,   .

----------


## kobieta

> 2

      ?    .. ?
 ,  ,

----------


## Pentax

,    .  ? .   "".

----------


## RAMM

> 2

  "    .        ,  ,               . -,    , 30, 312 ."  
       .    ,   .  .    .   -   ,        .       .       ,                   .

----------


## Sky

> .

  *RAMM*,      - "" "".

----------


## RAMM

*Sky*,      .

----------


## andy

> ,   ,  ?    ?       ? -      ...

      ?  +  +      
          .  ,    (,       ..),        .        .       ,           ,  ,  

, - ...    

> ?    .. ?
>  ,  ,

      .     .     ...       

> "    .        ,  ,               . -,    , 30, 312 ."  
>        .    ,   .  .    .   -   ,        .       .       ,                   .

  !  ,   ,  ""  ""  ,   " "    " "    ,      . ,       ,    .     ",   400-500 . "" (        ! ,  !   ,    - !)  .     -  .         5- 150 .     .  ?"
..       , , ,    , ,           ,            ""  . ,

----------

**:     

> ?

  ...   ( )   .   

> .        .

  -  ()     .      ,      ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> " "    " "    ,      .

   ?     .      . ,   . ,        .   

> , ,           ,            ""  .

     ,         ?

----------


## andy

> **:    
> ...   ( )   .  
> -  ()     .      ,      ,    .

      .     .    ,         ,    

> ?     .      . ,   . ,        .

     ""        "  "?
,              

> ,         ?

                  ?

----------


## RAMM

> ""

       - ,   .        .      .            .   ,      .         ,          .    -         .        , ,   .     

> ,

        (), () , () (), (),  ()    .  ,  ,    .

----------


## andy

> - ,   .        .      .            .   ,      .         ,          .    -         .        , ,   .

               ""?
            ?        - ,     ?      

> (), () , () (), (),  ()    .  ,  ,    .

        ,                    ,    ,    .  ,   /                      ..        
   .             ,    
.. ,    -   " "? 
- !

----------


## Enter

> .

  ,    .   

> .    .   -

         ,   ,     30 .     ,         .   

> ,

  .
 ,  .  ,   ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ,    ,    .  ,   /                      ..

  .       .     .        .    ,    ,              .      .          ,   ?   

> /                      ..

    ?           .   

> ,   ,

     .   

> .. ,    -   " "?

  .     , ,  ?

----------


## 23q

-.  -  .   .

----------


## Sky

*andy*,    /   ?

----------


## andy

> .       .     .        .    ,    ,              .      .          ,   ?

  +  

> ?           .

              ?     , ?  , ,        .  ,  . ,          .  ,  ,       

> .     , ,  ?

  ! " "  .                ,      . ,  ,  ,    ,    ,     

> *andy*,    /   ?

   .  ,  ,

----------


## Sky

> .  ,  ,

  ϳ?   .

----------


## AlexDS

> ϳ?   .

        )))   ))))

----------


## RAMM

> " "  .                ,      . ,  ,  ,    ,    ,

             ?           .  ,    .    , ,,         ? , ,        .               ,   ?   )   

> , ?

   .            (   )      .  
   , ..    

> .             ,

----------


## 23q

> ?

    -    ?
       ?
...

----------


## AlexDS

> ...

   .      " ",     ..
              - .

----------


## RAMM

> 

             ,    N        .   *andy*, ...

----------


## andy

> ϳ?   .

  , ?   

> *           ?*           .  ,    .    , ,,         ? , ,        .               ,   ?   )

         ?   -       
 ,    - -  -       ,       ,

----------


## Sky

*andy*,   .      ,         ?

----------


## andy

> *andy*,   .      ,         ?

       ,        ** 
   ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,    - -  -       ,       ,

     :   

> " "  .                ,      . ,  ,  ,    ,    ,

      ? ? ?  ?         ? ,    "   ".      .

----------


## Sky

*andy*,       ?

----------


## andy

> :   
>     ? ? ?  ?         ? ,    "   ".      .

     ,   .     
,       \
   ?   + ""    ?     !
 ?  !   ,    ,   
 ,   ,        "  "   ,        

> *andy*,       ?

    .   .     
 ?

----------


## AlexDS

> *andy*,       ?

  ,    ,   ,       5  ,   .
  ,   ,          .
       ,    ,          ,     .
   ""    ,   - .
          .   - --- ,   ,      .
       .
     -    .
            .         .

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ,     .    .

----------


## Sky

> ,   .

  .     ? ͳ.           .  

> .

   '.  '  ,   ?   

> ,   ,          .

           .

----------


## andy

> .     ? ͳ.           .

  .     -    . ,    ?  

> '.  '  ,   ?

   "'"  ,              ? ,  - ,         

> .

    : ""   .       ,   !        ?  ,  10 .             "",   ,

----------


## 23q

,   -  ,   .         ,    ,  .      ,         !

----------


## Sky

> -    .

     ,  '     , , , , ,   *****?  , ,          .     .    20 . .  ,       ,  ,      . ճ    .

----------


## andy

> ,  '     , , , , ,   *****?  , ,          .     .    20 . .  ,       ,  ,      . ճ    .

        ", , , , ,   *****"?   , --,   . ,  ,          ,     (--)
 ""? !    !   ,       
  : ,  ,    ( ,  ""      ,   ),      - !

----------


## Sky

*andy*,  ,   - .   '    . 
.. ҳ,      ,   .

----------


## andy

> *andy*,  ,   - .   '    . 
> .. ҳ,      ,   .

    ,      ,

----------


## Sky

*andy*,   ,    - , ,    - .   - .

----------


## RAMM

> - ,

   ?   

> -

   ?)))

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

    ,     .  ,    -  ,     .
  .
     -   .   

> ?)))

    ?     .,    .  . .       .   ?  .

----------


## RAMM

> ,     .

     "  ",     .   ,   15 ,    )   

> .,    .

  -,   ,    ,  , .    

> . .

  -,   ,    ,   ., .    

> .   ?

  .    ,   ,   ,  ,    ,   . 
                .           ""    ,            .

----------


## andy

> "  ",     .   ,   15 ,    )   
> -,   ,    ,  , .    
> -,   ,    ,   ., .    
> .    ,   ,   ,  ,    ,   . 
>                 .           ""    ,            .

     ,          ,

----------


## RAMM

> ,

   .        !

----------


## Dracon

> .................   .   47% ,   ,  , 43%        ,  - -   .     80%     ,  , .

     㳿  쳿   11  2014 .  1  2014 .,       ,   쳿 ,  . 
  ,         㳿  쳿   11  2014   1  2014   "   .
             -  2014-2015 .          ,   (, ,   .), -    . 
쳿    -  ,       쳿     55   .   㳺  3- : ,   .   쳿   2175 . 
      !      - http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%EB%...F0%E0%BF%ED%E8

----------


## Cveha

,     ,        10  , , ,     ,  , .      10 12,    ...  ,   10    (  ,    -?).     ,  ,      .

----------


## Victorious

> 㳿  쳿   11  2014 .  1  2014 .,       ,   쳿 ,  . 
>   ,         㳿  쳿   11  2014   1  2014   "   .
>              -  2014-2015 .          ,   (, ,   .), -    . 
> 쳿    -  ,       쳿     55   .   㳺  3- : ,   .   쳿   2175 .

       ,   

> .     ,   쳺.    ,   . ³   ,

      .

----------


## Ihor

> ,  
>     .

          ,       ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,  ,      .

   90      .    ,       ,  (    .).      .

----------


## AlexDS

> .

      ? )))

----------


## Dracon

""    -  23        - http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30078/ 
    "" -      - http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30083/

----------

> ""    -  23        - http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30078/

     ""    ...  ,    ,  .

----------


## bvn

,   ...       .

----------

. ,    ? http://www.poe.pl.ua/index.php?r=pre...r/news&id=1280
, ,   ,    '   ,    쳺

----------


## Enter

> 

  !    , -    . 
"    23.09.2014      " 
 ,   ,  !

----------


## bvn

> 

   -      ...   ,       ?

----------


## Enter

. .     . 
    ,    .     . 
..,         ,      .
     .   ,           ,        .

----------

> .

          ,  "  ,  , ,     , ,    ,   -  ,              -   ,        -  "   ...

----------


## Enter

"*   ,  , "       * ".       ,   "

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ,     .       ,     .

----------

*RAMM*,    ?  ,    ,      -           .     ?         -   .

----------


## RAMM

> -   .

   ,   ,   .     .    ,     .

----------


## andy

> -      ...   ,       ?

   !?   ""      ,      !  !

----------


## GVL224

(   )...      ...
        ...
       !

----------


## RAMM

> ...

     ,    ...   

> !

       ?    .    

> ...

   ,     .

----------


## andy

> ,     .

  ,         . ,     ,

----------


## Dracon

> !?   ""      ,      !  !

      :      - http://vedrussa.org.ua/obogrev-komnaty-ot-odnoy-svechi  http://yandex.ua/images/search?text=...16x9_1920x1080

----------


## GVL224

? 
   "   "    !!!

----------


## Olio

16 ,   45

----------


## RAMM

> 

   ,    .     - ,   5 ,     .

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*,

----------


## RAMM

> RAMM,

  ...  ?    ?

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*,                 )

----------


## GVL224

...
      " "...

----------


## Dracon

> .........      " ".........

    ,   :
"   ,     ... 13.00  15.00     ( ),  14.00-14,30  16.00-17,00 -  .   -   - "    ,   , ,    ".    ............." 
 ,   ,      23 ........

----------


## 23q

> (   )

     .

----------


## RAMM

> ,   :

  ... ?

----------


## GVL224

> . **

   ,    (    )  ...

----------


## RAMM

,         .    : www.poe.pl.ua

----------


## Victorious

> ̳     ,  * ""      㳿     * .
>        " Live"   .
> "*    "" -    ,   * .   ,      ,      ", -  .
> "  ,    ,   㳿  .     ", -  .

    :  

> VS Energy    AES orporation   89,12%    "AES-" ... VS Energy International    ,

   ,     ,    ???
        .

----------


## andy

> ,    .     - ,   5 ,     .

         ""  , ...
,  ,    20 - !

----------


## Victorious

> ... ?

  http://www.gorod.cn.ua/news/gorod-i-...roenergii.html  

> 23 ,          . -     :        - ?
>         : 
>          ,      -      -6 -             . ...

    :  

> ʳ.   ̲

    ,   .
  ,    䳿    .

----------


## RAMM

> ""  , ...

    ,   .   ?   

> ,  ,    20 - !

   ,  + + .   

> -     :        - ?

      ,     .         .        .          .

----------


## 23q

> 

       , , ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## V00D00People

> :      - http://vedrussa.org.ua/obogrev-komnaty-ot-odnoy-svechi  http://yandex.ua/images/search?text=...16x9_1920x1080

               ,  -?       ,     ...   

> ""  , ...
> ,  ,    20 - !

    " "    , .         ,         .  **:      :      500  12,   40\.     60\.   12\220 - 85%          90%,           ,     "" ...

----------


## RAMM

> , ,  ,    ,     .

      "" ,    ""  .    

> , , ,  ,    ,     .,

  ,                ?       ?   

> ,  -?       ,     ...

    .   ,    .        .       ,    ,       .   

> " "   ,

    --   .   .   

> , ,  ,

           ,    ,  .  .

----------


## V00D00People

> .   ,    .        .       ,    ,       .

         . 
          ,  100.     ,   (100)      .   ,         ,  70,      30.       70 .              .     ?  
   -         ,      .             .

----------


## RAMM

> -         ,

  .        (  )       .    ,              .      - .     .   -  ,   .  ,   (  )       ( ),        ,   ()   . ..    (+    )          . 
:    ,      .          "",      .       .         ""   .

----------


## V00D00People

> .        (  )       .    ,              .      - .     .

     ()       .            ,   .             ,  ()     (   )   .   

> ""   .

   ,  ,      (      ),      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -      ...   ,       ?

    ,     )
    .    ,            . 
     ,     ,    .       ,         . ,      ,           .        "  ". 
      ,    ,       ,       ,               .

----------


## koxan

,       ,     , ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,       ,     , ?

   .

----------


## Karen

> :      - http://vedrussa.org.ua/obogrev-komnaty-ot-odnoy-svechi

    .   .  ,     ,   ,    -   ...     .       .   

> .

               .   

> (      )

      - ...     ...

----------


## andy

> .   .  ,     ,   ,    -   ...     .       .  
>              .  
>     - ...     ...

    ́   ...  
 .. *V00D00People* ,         ,     *     .             

> " "    , .         ,         .  **:      :      500  12,   40\.     60\.   12\220 - 85%          90%,           ,     "" ...

   " ",     ,  ""  ,  2-3    3-4

----------


## V00D00People

> .

       ,    ...    .    

> .

   ,     :)   

> ...

  ** !  ,       ...      .

----------

> " "   , .          ,         .

    " "    10 .     10-15. ""      -  ,   ,     .
 ,     .   -  " ",        (   )   ,   ,        .    -      .
  -:  " " ( )  45 ,   ,   100 .
  ...    )   ""  1001 1005PEG,        12-19 ( 12    19, ..    12-220 "  ",        ,      ).   ,     (  )     45  30,5 ! 
     /   , ..  ( ) -      .

----------


## V00D00People

**,   ,  ""        (  ),     -  ?           (       )    ""    ?

----------


## Scald



----------


## andy

> **,   ,  ""        (  ),     -  ?           (       )    ""    ?

  99% ()     .. .

----------


## Dracon

㳿 - http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/30603/ 
"               ϳ , ,   ,       .         ,   ,     ,   .   ,   ,   ,   ,            15 . 
       15     ,     ,          .      ,      .          ."

----------


## 23q

> ."

----------


## Dracon

? 
"       '         㳿,     ,       .            㳿. , .    , -  . 
  ,   , -                , -  .   ,      2012 ,       .     .    1,5            . 
          ,          :   ,   ,  ,         ,   .  ,        1,4  ,  2.5    .        650  ,    ,    2014 .             .

----------


## 23q

?      ?  ..

----------


## Victorious

> ?      ?  ..

   .  

> *     -   , - ""* 
>       -    ""     -  Steel Mont Trading Ltd.
>      ,  .    "-". "*          ,                 Steel Mont      . ,        ,    -  ", -   "".* 
>    ,           ,        .
> " ,   ,    ", -   "".   , 80%           17  (20% - ),     .  * "" ,   ,  TIS, ""   ,     ,     . "  ,     ,     .  , ,     ,   .      ,   -    , ,  , , .  ", -   .* 
>  "" ,          ,     . 
>    ".":    ""        , - .  
> " ,       .   , -    ,       , ""      ,     - ", -   "". 
>  , "" 19      Steel Mont Trading Ltd.   1           "".  ,      86   ,               ""    110 . 
> ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,      .   9  11,   20  22.       ,      .

----------


## Sky

http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/31323/
       .    9        ,   -ѳ-   .    . 
  

> 3     
> 29.11.2014
> 28   19  24       3            5  2014 . 
>       .        . 
>    29        4 . 
>          1,      .
>          .       4010 .
>   -   -  ,          .

----------


## Victorious

> 㳿  ! 
>           3 1000  ,  ,    ,          1  31  2014.       ()      㳿 ().       ,        㳿  5       2,7 . .       08:30  10:30   16:30  20:30  5       135 .     2014.

   

> ,      ,    
>            . ,   ,        . 
>  -  ,        ,     ,      .
>        .  .˳,    .    .
>  ,       .   ,     .     . 
>  ,

   

> , 2 ,  8:00   9:30,      .     ,        , , , . .. 
> ,  , 1 ,     ,      8 :
>  9:30  12:30
>  16:30  19:30
>  20:40  22:40. 
>           .

  ( -  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news). 
        . 
 ,    ?     ,        .    .

----------


## kobieta

> ,      .   9  11,   20  22.       ,      .

     (, 7)      11:30  15:30.    ,   . 
   ,     .   , ,     . ,    ,  . ³ ,   - (  ) ,      ,    .  
  ,   -       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 11:30  15:30.    ,   .

    

> ,      .

----------


## Dracon

> (, 7)      11:30  15:30.    ,   . 
>    ,     .   , ,     . ,    ,  . ³ ,   - (  ) ,      ,    .  
>   ,   -       ...

  
!  ,   ...........,     "",      .......................  ,        .

----------


## Enter

㳿! 02-12-2014
  ,     㳿,    ,     -  λ      0800-210-312.   
!     㳿  01-12-2014
       ,            ,   ̳     ϳ         1  2014     .    ,       .     㳿      ϳ .

----------


## kobieta

> !     㳿  01-12-2014 
>     㳿! 02-12-2014
>   ,     㳿,    ,     -  λ      0800-210-312.

       ?
    . ,   ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ?
>     . ,   ,   .

   .    ,  .
..,     ,        ,    .  ,    .
,  ,     ,     ,   .

----------


## Dracon

,   2 ,         ,     .  ,     ,   ,     5 , , ,       .- http://www.ukrinform.ua/rus/news/pro..._budet_1690150 
  ,  05.12     ,   "" ! ,    ""))))))))))))) 
     () - http://www.segodnya.ua/ukraine/gde-v...et-574060.html 
"     .   "",       .  -  :   -       .    ,     ,  .    , 1     , , ,      , ,    ."

----------


## GVL224

> , 1     , , ,      , ,    ."

                ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .    ,  .
> ..,     ,        ,    .  ,    .
> ,  ,     ,     ,   .

        .        . ,  ,   .   - ,   -    )) 
..  -   ))

----------


## Sky

.  

> 7:24    , 30    .
>     , ,

----------


## Dracon

³       01/06-1-1/13762  03.12.2014.    04.12  05.12.2014.               (8:00-11:00  16:00-22:00)  
    ,  ᒺ               01.12. 2014.  31.12. 2014.     㳿 ()    2,7 .      ,     ()    135        ( 08:30  10:30 .   16:30  20:30.).  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/31369/#comments

----------


## Cveha

..   .      ,  ,   ,     ,  .      ,   ,   .   -        (,   ,      ).     ,        . 
  ,     1000   (   +12,   ,    ,   ),     .  ,   ,         ,   '  ,    .  1000       ,    10 ,     200 (   ),   .   .        쳿 ,        .

----------


## Pavvert

http://112.ua/glavnye-novosti/v-ukra...ov-154159.html 
 ,          .
    ,     ,   .
            .
     30 .
   . 
  -       . 
      .      .
,    - -  . 
       .  _ :_               .        .       . 
     5-    .  .     ,   .
         ,          . 
    -    ,   ,   - ?    .   

> ..   .      ,  ,   ,     ,

  **  http://gtmarket.ru/ratings/electric-...nsumption/info   

> 

       ,          .
   -    .
  ,     ,    . 
          ,    ,      ,        /        ( )  .  
   

> 

    -     .    ,     "" ,   -  40 ,      ,      ,       .    

> 

     ,     (+18    ,      ) ,  .. -   ,        ,     ?   

> __

   ,    ,       2 ,   2,2 ,    3,5 ,   2 ,   1-2 ,   ,        ,  50-70 ?  .   

> 

    ,       ?
    -     . ..      (      ,    ).
  -    ,         ,  -  1,5-1,7   .    -  .
      ,      ,      .
       -     ,         ?   

> ( ).

   (   ).
   -   90% ,   - .
. 
,       ,   :  

> .      ,   
>  . , ,  :
> -    .    .    ,
>  -   .
>  ,  .
> - , -  , -  ,     
>    .          ,
>  .

    

> ,     1000...

        -   ?
 ,   ,   ,   ,       ,     ,      ,    - --      ** .   -     .

----------


## Ihor

> ..   .      ,  ,   ,     ,  .      ,   ,   .   -        (,   ,      ).     ,        .  *  ,     1000   (   +12,   ,    ,   ),     .  ,   ,         ,   '  ,    .  1000       ,    10 ,     200 (   ),   .   .        쳿 ,       * .

   ,       ,                  
       ,               .....

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .      .

   ,        -    ))

----------


## Sky

>

----------


## Dracon

> .....................**  http://gtmarket.ru/ratings/electric-...nsumption/info.................................

    . 
 	 	 (.  .)
51 	 	3813.490
52 	 	3783.082
53 	 	3590.766
54 	 	3568.931
55 	 	3563.857
56 	 	3549.848
57 	 	3297.068
58 	 	3286.606
59 	 	3270.638
60 	   	3109.717
61 	 	3025.894
62 	 	2943.790
  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))) 135 	 	24.416
  . 
,        :            (World Development Indicators, 2013. Gross National Income per Capita 2012) - http://gtmarket.ru/ratings/rating-co...tries-gni-info
 	 	 ($)
109 	 	4 030
110 	- 	3 830
111 	 	3 720
112 	- 	3 620
113 	 	3 600
114 	 	3 590
115 	 	3 500
116 	 	3 420
117 	 	3 410
118 	 	3 400
119 	 	3 270 
  !!!!

----------


## infospacer

> ,        :            (World Development Indicators, 2013. Gross National Income per Capita 2012) - http://gtmarket.ru/ratings/rating-co...tries-gni-info
>  	 	 ($)
> 109 	 	4 030
> 110 	- 	3 830
> 111 	 	3 720
> 112 	- 	3 620
> 113 	 	3 600
> 114 	 	3 590 *115 	 	3 500*
> 116 	 	3 420
> ...

  ,     ,     ,       .
       ,      : ",     ?.."

----------


## Tiramisu

.     .      ,     , ,  ...

----------


## 23q

> ,        -    ))

      ?

----------


## Sky

> ?

     ? ))   .

----------


## 23q

? ?  ?  ?       . (  . ),       ?         ?       ?

----------


## Pavvert

-  .

----------


## 23q

*Pavvert*, ?

----------


## Pavvert

> *Pavvert*, ?

       ,  .  

> ? ?  ?  ?       . (  . ),       ?         ?       ?

----------


## 23q

*Pavvert*, 
- , ?
- !
-      ?
-  .
-   ,        .
- ,    .
- ...  .
 ,  ?  , ...

----------


## Karen

> -  .

    . 
  ,    "          "  .   .         .       .      .   , --- -   .

----------


## Pavvert

:  
  :   *  :* https://www.facebook.com/yuriy.roman...42713092417090

----------


## Dracon

,      ,  ᒺ               01.12. 2014.  31.12. 2014.     㳿 - : 0800210312 - /  . 
,   㳿       14-00 ,   /   - ,   16-00     㳿.       ,       2014 .

----------


## Ihor

> ? ))   .

----------


## GVL224

> 

     5   " " !  :)

----------


## Ihor

> 5   " " !  :)

       ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    "        "  .   .         .       .      .   , --- -   .

       ,   " "      .  ,         ,     :
1)  -330 -  -330 -   -750 -  
2)  -330 -  
3)   ,    ,   - ,     .       154 ,    .    . ,        ,    ,     )

----------

> 154 ,    .

     ?
:    -     " " )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

     ?     ?

----------


## 23q

*Merry Corpse*,   -         .

----------

> ?     ?

  ,    -      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    -      ?

   ?    -330.
  ,    : ,   .  ,      -     .  
             ,    .        ,       .   ,     -      ,          ,              .  ,          -    ,  . )) 
       ,      -   9,2 ,     6,8  (  ,   ).

----------


## Enter

""  "". 
  ,        .        --  ,  .     . 
"    ,     ,            ", -  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ""  "".

    ,     .

----------


## Dracon

> ..................................... "    ,     ,            ", -  .

     , 0 ,        !))))))     !

----------


## 23q

,  ...     2   ...    ...    ... ..      .

----------


## 23q

_ ,      .    .

----------


## GVL224

> _ ,      .    .

    ?

----------


## Karen

> ?

       .

----------


## GVL224

> .

   ,     ?   ?     ?

----------


## Karen

> ,     ?   ?     ?

             ?
      ?

----------


## andy

> ?
>       ?

  ,    ,  ,  ,   
 ,

----------


## Karen

*andy*,    ,     .       .     ?

----------


## andy

> *andy*,    ,     .       .     ?

  !

----------


## GVL224

...
    .
      ,  ,  ,      (        )      ...

----------


## Sky

,      http://poltava.to/news/31545/

----------


## Karen

> !   http://www.poltavaforum.com/atach/1/3/4/9/37454.jpg

       .   !

----------


## andy

> .   !

  !       !  **:

----------


## Karen

[QUOTE=andy;375410]!       ! 
   !      ?    ?   ?

----------


## Sky

!

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

  ,    ...

----------


## 23q

> ,    ...

     ?

----------


## Pavvert

*   .* **:    
        :          .    ,        ,      .
 ,           ,  . 
 1.  ? 
1.1.   ?
                .        15%    . 
1.2.     ?
   ,      ,     ()  ().        ,      . 
1.3.      ?
    .         .         (  ,    )         .             . ,             . 
1.4.      ?
 .                 .           .                      -     . ,       ,         ,          -.     .     .    ,    .        ,        .     . 
1.5.      ?
       .         .                ,        (http://zakon0.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/...60661486457657).      1996           .            . 
1.6.     ?
           ,       ,     (   )  .   .   ( 4 )     (     :    ,        ).           .             :      ,          .           (  8  )       .               .  ,   ,         -   .
      .        15 ,                .

----------


## Pavvert

**:    
1.7.          ?
                  ,      ,        .               .          .
          .             .        ,     ,       .      ,       . 
1.8.     ?
 .      ,       .  3.1.9        1              ,    .      ,   ,       .    (  http://www.koe.vsei.ua/koe/index.php?page=235)      ,   .  ,                     .  4.2.6      1     .  4.2.8          (, -    ).                     . ,            .            . 
1.9.     ?
     :  4.3.5      ,          .    (      )    ,       1 . 
 2.  ? 
2.1.          3.1.9  -        ,      .          ,      .  ,         (  )       ( ,     .),        . 
2.2.            (      ).     .             . 
2.3.         :       ,           . 
2.4.                    :         2-  ,      1   . 
2.4.             (  ,    ).  ,          .             .    30%     *,         50%.     10-15%       -   .          ,   ,  ,  ,      60%        .
 ,        -       (         ,       ,  )      ,    .       ,           -        ,    .  ,                  . 
2.5.   :    ,            (     ),  ,       ,              ,        .
                  .

----------


## Karen

> ?

  
  !   *GVL224*  .

----------


## andy

> andy   !       ! 
>    !      ?    ?   ?

  http://www.poltavaforum.com/politika...tml#post375431

----------


## GVL224

> ?

       .
                 ...      ?

----------


## 23q

*GVL224*,

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,

  ", , "!!!! 
     ...

----------


## 23q

*GVL224*, !!!

----------


## Karen

*GVL224*,      ,    .

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,      ,    .

  ,  -     :)   

> *GVL224*, !!!

   !

----------


## Merry Corpse

! 
      :  

> "":        -   9  
>     .        . 
>   ,          .       210  .    ,       .  . 
>  19         -  ,  6  -  .   ,      8:00  11:00   16:00  22:00 ,     9    (  8:00  11:00   17:00  20:00.  .).

----------


## Dracon

> :       ,           .

    ! ,   90-  ....... - "        .".

----------


## Karen

> ,  -     :)

      ,      !

----------


## Sky

̳      (-̳    )

----------


## Pavvert

,   ,      ,        ,       : http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images...0x13500.C1.jpg ( 22 , 13500x13500)
  NASA http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Nat...w.php?id=79765

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ,      ,        ,       : http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images...0x13500.C1.jpg ( 22 , 13500x13500)
>   NASA http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Nat...w.php?id=79765

      ?!!

----------


## Pavvert

-,   : http://poltava.to/news/31635/ http://www.poe.pl.ua/index.php?r=pre...r/news&id=1464 
** (  ) 8   .   

> ?!!

         9    2012-  13    2012   312 .  NASA ,                 . 
This new image of the Earth at night is a composite assembled from data acquired by the Suomi National Polar-orbiting Partnership (Suomi NPP) satellite over nine days in April 2012 and thirteen days in October 2012. It took 312 orbits and 2.5 terabytes of data to get a clear shot of every parcel of Earths land surface and islands.

----------


## Victorious

,    . 
  .  
   ,   в !!!  

> ,         . 
>         ,   . 
>           .

----------


## Sky

̳ ,      2     5

----------


## Victorious

,      .
,   , :  

> **  
>    -    ,     .           . 
>              105   .     ,   ,   .   ,      .      ,      .    ,    - ,   . 
>       ,        ,   .   93   ,   11    108,6  .     20,4  ,      - .       .

   

> : *  . ,       .*  
> ,   -  " 3". Ÿ   .   ,   ,  . ,    -    .     .  ,     40 .        -  .       2*4    ( "  " -    ).    .*       .    ,        .   -  . 
>   ,            .       .       -  (),   . ,    ,  ,  " 3"   . 
>                ..       " "         .    ,     .    . 
>   .   : "  -  " " -" -  .
>    : "  -    - " -   .    .    .   .  *     . 12-   3     ,     ,    .   ,     1,5     . 
>          .      .*          . 
>    ,       . , -,   .  .

----------



----------


## Karen

> 

        20.

----------


## GVL224

.

----------


## Karen

> .

        ?

----------


## Scald

> ?

    :)

----------


## GVL224

> ?

     :)
               .
 ?   ? :)

----------


## Karen

> :)
>                .
>  ?   ? :)

  . 
         ?   ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> :)

    !
  -    ....       ...  ,   .

----------


## Sky

*laithemmer*,      Bolsius,    .

----------


## andy

> !
>   -    ....       ...  ,   .

      .

----------


## GVL224

> . 
> **  ?   ,      .

  ,     ,    ...  .
   ,    60 (1265 ),   400     (3255 ).

----------


## infospacer

> ,     ,    ...  .
>    ,    60 (1265 ), *  400     (3255 )*.

    -  ?  http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/apc_back-...00g-rs/p90931/

----------


## 23q

?   

> -  ?

   ONLINE,  ...

----------


## infospacer

> ONLINE,  ...

  %    ONLINE?

----------


## GVL224

> -  ?  http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/apc_back-...00g-rs/p90931/

      ,        ,   :
-        .
-   " "     . 
     ( )     (),        ,        60  ,         3-4 .            7  .

----------


## Dracon

㳿  4,  3    - http://poltava.to/news/31662/ 
       - http://poltava.to/news/31675/ 
PS:
        ?
  .   ,     ,   쳺,  .       ,        ,        .  ,         . 
   ,     ,    ?
 ,     򳺿  ,      ,       .  .

----------


## Victorious

,     .  .

----------


## Dracon

*      01   31  2015 *  - http://poltava.to/news/32717/
    1  2015 ,       . 26  2015     221  ,                   .   * 01  2015      -  100  45,6 ,  100  600  - 78,9 .,       "".*

----------


## 23q

. .

----------


## Enter

> 100  45,6 ,  100  600

   ,  150 /,   100.
,       (   ).
,       ,   100 /  , ,   ,    ,    100 /...

----------


## 23q

800 .   600.

----------


## alexx76

> ,  150 /,   100.
> ,       (   ).
> ,       ,   100 /  , ,   ,    ,    100 /...

  .    )).      ( )     !!

----------


## GVL224

...

----------


## Enter



----------


## Sky

*23q*,       ,     . http://sum.in.ua/s/suka _. .2_ **:       -

----------


## Scald

*Enter*,     .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,     .

   .      21    .            . 
 ,        ?

----------


## alexx76

> http://stopmakler.com/uploads/img/20...f9b2ad9d35.png

    ..    

> .      21    .            . 
>  ,        ?

         ..                     500        50 .  10%     ??

----------


## Enter

> ..                     500        50 .  10%     ??

   ,   .   ,   ,         , ,          ,   .  
     .  ,  , -     .  
 ,     ,      .      .

----------


## Sky

,       -   100 .   (    )   1,5853 .  1       5% (  2014).            .

----------


## Enter

> ,       -   100 .

  ,     .   .    ,    .      , ..   . 
,          ,   ""   .
      ,          .

----------


## Pavvert

-  .
         ,      7,25$  .
   -   ? 
 , ,    .
  -      ,    (    ) -    .
 .          .               "".
          . 
   ,  ,   :
 , ,  ,  ,    : http://glavcom.ua/articles/27274.html 
       (    ,      -     )     http://www.epravda.com.ua/columns/2015/03/4/532223/ 
 ,       (    -     -    .      ,    ,      -  ). http://ipress.ua/mainmedia/hto_vydob...a_1_89149.html http://ipress.ua/ru/mainmedia/kto_do...t_2_89158.html http://hvylya.net/news/tarifyi-nuzhn...t-ekspert.html 
      ,       .
       (      )  9,8 3  ,   6 3? http://fakty.ua/188032-s-1-oktyabrya...eny-schetchiki 
   ?  -       ?
     ,   ,  ,      ( 150,  -  100 *) -  ?   -     -   . 
   2012 :        ,   -  http://www.epravda.com.ua/publicatio.../02/23/316752/

----------


## tayatlas

> http://stopmakler.com/uploads/img/20...f9b2ad9d35.png

           !!!   -  . 
           .       ,          . 25-30 /.      350-370 
      -  45-50 / (  )     120-130.

----------


## Barga

-   ""   112      "",  - "". 
 , 24 ,  ""             ,       ,     ,   ,       - . 
"24  ""         "",   ,    ,       ", -   . 
 ,    ,    , , , ,    . 
 -  ,         ,    2014 ,  ,   . 
       ""   ""       105,6  . 
"        ,  ,  ,                                             ,   2015 .   "     2015 ", -   -. 
****  
           .    .

----------


## Victorious

'    .  

> *  1         ,    .*
>    '-         - ,  Ͳ. 
> "  1            ,    .    . *     ,    ,    * ", -  .

    ,  ,    -    ?
         (23  )    ,   ,     (     ,    -  ?)  ,       ? 
, , ** .    - ,    .     -        ,      ,      . 
           ,     " ",      ,       .   .

----------


## Pavvert

*Victorious*,       .

----------


## Dracon

> *Victorious*,       .

      ,   ?))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Victorious

> *Victorious*,       .

  ?
  500   . . 
    :  

> * :    70    䳿,  * 
> ...        343  . ,  䳿  ,  ,  2015    24,5  .
> "...      . ҳ        ,   ,    ,  ,

  http://www.coruption.net/novini/item...hozberezhennia 
 :   

> 7              ** 
> 
>          20

  ,  ,      . .

----------


## lihal

.         ,       ,     ,      .
 ?   ,    +20-22,   +30.    ,     .    ,           , -    ,   .       ,       ,   5 .
          ,          .      ,      - .
 :               .    .

----------


## Victorious

*lihal*,   )      .
    (  ) =    .
        7 ,   ,      4-  +     60 .  .  

> ...

       .   24,5    䳿,  䳿   .
     , ,    ()      /.
  ,      䳿,   ,      600   .    3600 .          .   .

----------


## Dracon

*쳿 ,    ,       * .    -  (     ) ,      9  2015           ( ),      쳿    . 
10  2015   00:28 쳿                803 . *쳿   㳺    ,     .*

----------


## Dracon

*       쳿 ,    *  - http://poltava.to/news/34815/#comments 
, 10   ,  쳿        .              ( ),      쳿  .                803 .  *18   -   (     ) ,             . ,          10 .  .       쳿      10 .* 
  쳿          - . 24        ,   -  2014-2015     㳿   .   2015      -  2015-2016 .   쳿       . 21            ᒺ          . 
쳿            - .        .   䳿       ,     .      30 .           . 
 ,    쳿 ,         .

----------


## Dracon

- http://poltava.to/news/34970/

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - http://poltava.to/news/34970/

  ...     ""     ...          ...       ,   100$  ...

----------


## barada2010

.

----------


## Karen

> .

         ,      .

----------


## Dracon

> 

   90- ........     90-.......

----------


## Karen

> 90- ........     90-.......

     !

----------


## Dracon

> !

  ,   (),   ........   
PS: ,  ,   ,     ,      ........           !  
           .......       (  ).........,      ,  (   )..........  ....  ......

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   (),   ........   
> PS: ,  ,   ,     ,      ........           !  
>            .......       (  ).........,      ,  (   )..........  ....  ......

----------


## Dracon

*Jedi_Lee*, +100% 
PS: :       - http://ua.korrespondent.net/ukraine/...sia-bez-svitla
ϳ       10  - http://ua.korrespondent.net/ukraine/...ie-do-10-rokiv 
    )))) )))

----------


## RAMM

> 

  .  .

----------

